# QMB 2015 - 2017



## MAREY (20 Apr 2015)

Quelqu'un d'ici part sur le cours le 25 mai prochain?


----------



## etienne_marquis-hamel (21 Apr 2015)

Jesper fort je vien d'avoir des nouvelles pour ma reprise de test donc sa reste à voir !!!! ???


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (22 Apr 2015)

Oubli ca pour le mois de mai etienne_marquis-hamel   ton processus est loing detre fini arme  toi de patience    t'en aura besoin  salute


----------



## etienne_marquis-hamel (23 Apr 2015)

je sais que après le test d'aptitude sa peu aller très vite dépendant des besoin ou si il faut remplir un cours ... J'ai faite ma demande en janvier sa fais quand mëme déjà un bout de temps !!! J’aurais déjà fini le processus si je n'avais pas fais une demande il y a 10 ans alors que j'avais 16 ans  :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (23 Apr 2015)

Il te reste le médical et l'entrevue et après ton dossier doit être analysé pour ensuite revenir à ton centre de recrutement pour être analysé de nouveau et ensuite recevoir une offre


----------



## dortun (21 May 2015)

En esperant que vous soyez sur Bravo 26  Meilleur staff ever :nod:


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (8 Jun 2015)

Je tombe officiellement sur la liste des mérites cette semaine de plus , les selections pour mes metiers sont le 15 juin  hourrrra   ca s'en vient !!!!


----------



## KingWongQc (9 Jun 2015)

good job Sylvain ! la bmq s'en vient ! en espérant se voir là-bas !


----------



## wakey (12 Jun 2015)

Good Sylvain    j'espere aussi être la dessus. Il m'avait dit que oui mais je l'ai rapeller quand j'ai vu ton message juste pour être sur lol  >

je reviens la dessus  ;D


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (20 Jun 2015)

Jai reçu une offre comme tech sita. Qmb le 3 août hourra!!!!!!


----------



## wakey (21 Jun 2015)

Félicitation Sylvain  :bowdown:  Bonne chance !!!


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (27 Jun 2015)

Bonjour a tous  qui se joindra a nous ????


----------



## wakey (2 Jul 2015)

j'ai eu mon call aujourdhui 13:45 je serai la  ;D


----------



## Sylvain_Lemay (5 Jul 2015)

wakey said:
			
		

> j'ai eu mon call aujourdhui 13:45 je serai la  ;D


Niiiiiice   ajoute moi sur fb si c pas dejas fait  sylvain lemay ma photo est en noir et blanc


----------



## Angelwine (15 Aug 2015)

Qui sera de la partie pour le QMB du 19 septembre 2015?


----------



## skip12 (30 Aug 2015)

Hey Angelwine ! Moi j'y serai !
Quel métier ?


----------



## alexduf (31 Aug 2015)

j'y serai moi aussi!!!


----------



## Angelwine (31 Aug 2015)

Super! Enfin du monde qui se manifeste, je ne serais pas seul à faire des push up.

J'ai une offre comme tech appro. et vous?


----------



## skip12 (31 Aug 2015)

Félicitation !
Tech appro dans l'air, armée ou la marine ?

Moi c'est manœuvrier.


----------



## Nicnad (31 Aug 2015)

Félicitation a vous!!
Moi j'espérais mais sa bloque avec mes référence pi garda lol


----------



## Angelwine (31 Aug 2015)

Skip12: Tech appro. dans l'armée de terre.

Nicnad: Ne perd pas patience, ça pris 18 mois entre mon application et mon offre.
           Un jour, très bientôt je te le souhaite, ça sera ton tour.


----------



## skip12 (31 Aug 2015)

Nicnad: effectivement, parfois c'est très long avec Garda et les antécédents pour aucune raison... Ça va sûrement être pour bientôt !


----------



## Nicnad (1 Sep 2015)

Ouais j'espère avoir une réponse bientôt... Je commence a être tanné de ma job actuelle!  Lol


----------



## alexduf (4 Sep 2015)

technicien de véhicule!!! moi ça n'a pas été temps long entre mon test d'aptitude(mi-juillet) et mon enrolement(début septembre). Hey les gars combien faites vous de push-up traction à la barre, course ?? haha ça va me donné une idée d'où je me situe.


----------



## abbas047 (17 Sep 2015)

Nicnad moi ca fait 2ans depuis mon application lol


----------



## Bourgeoisyan (3 Jan 2016)

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerais savoir c'est quand le prochain QMB


----------



## Pwegman (3 Jan 2016)

Je sais que le mien commence le 8 Fevrier pour le ploton francophone . Jai vue quelque personne sur le forum anglais parler du 11 Janvier et 1er Fevrier .  Pas mal les dates que je connais pour le moment dut au fait que le site du centre de formation de St-jean a pas encore ete mis a jour pour les dates de ceremonies de Graduation 2016.


----------



## AceBlackFlame (5 Jan 2016)

le 8 et le 15 février(franco)


----------



## Bourgeoisyan (23 Jan 2016)

J'amerais savoir qui commence le 6 février à Saint-Jean ? 

Et Si vous êtes intéresser aussi d'aller souper quelques part avant saint -jean ?


----------



## Pwegman (23 Jan 2016)

On doit etre sur le meme QMB car moi aussi faut je sois a St-Jean pour le 6 fevrier et ca commence le 8. Et y'a juste 1 ploton francais qui commence cette date la donc on risque detre dans le meme donc content de voir un autre partner pour les prochaines semaine. Et pour qu'elle metier ta ete choisi ?


----------



## runormal (24 Jan 2016)

Bonjour, 

Il y a un autre discussion ici pour la même cours:

Voici

http://army.ca/forums/threads/121380.0.html

Bon chance avec votre cour!


----------



## Bourgeoisyan (25 Jan 2016)

Jai appliquer pour soldat d'artillerie! Et je me suis rejoint à votre groupe Facebook ! Sa serais cool de se rencontrer avant st Jean parler de nos passion qu'on a en commun ! Et toi quel metier ?


----------



## Bourgeoisyan (25 Jan 2016)

Adder moi sur Facebook : https://m.facebook.com/profile.php

Yannick bourgeois


----------



## PiMaC (12 Jul 2017)

Bonjour!

Donc je viens d'avoir la bonne nouvelle, je suis pris pour soldat des blindés et mon QMB commence le 9 septembre à St-Jean!

Qui d'autre??? 

Trop hâte!


----------

